# oneida eagle vs strike eagle ... best?



## GaryZ (Jan 29, 2009)

*Strike Eagle*

I have a Strike Eagle that I've had for 17 years and still going strong. I believe the Strike Eagle has better upper limbs but I'm not 100% sure. Best advise, call Oneida for the differences in the bows. They are very easy to work with. If at all possible, thoroughly inspect the power limbs for cracks(they are very hard to see) and cables for wear. I just had the power limbs and cables replaced by Oneida for $130...now the bow is as good as new(even though it's a back-up). Hope this helps, Gary


----------



## Creepingdeath2 (Mar 17, 2009)

The Strike Eagle will have an outboard limb of lesser string lay, so it should be more quiet than an Aeroforce.

Both the Aero and strike used a cast, thick riser (too thick for my liking).

They both ran smaller more inward mounted pylons (more quiet than Tomcats and Screaming Eagles).

I like the feel of the Screamer riser better, and the longer length I think better for fingers shooting. Just my .02.

If the Strike Eagle is stock, it should have minimal/no string lay at rest. Some folks modified theirs with Aeroforce limbs, which will have more contact.

I like the tiller adjustment lock of the Aero vs the plastic starwasher garbage of the Screamers and Strikes.

Send a PM to Jeffpahunter, he's in the know and does all sorts of mods. Very helpful kind of person too.


----------

